# Need help - company closed - how to cancel my visa



## FrozenTears (Apr 7, 2014)

Dear all please reply with helpful info.

1- i have completed my 1 year and one month of my employment visa.
2- employer trade licence expired since last 10+ months
3- now they shifted from dubai to other state. (employer will get new trade lic there.)

i have my passport with me.
How i can cancel my visa? What steps?
I need to join another company i got offer letter and they will take care if i got ban stump.


Please help me
how i can cancel my visa?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I am assuming you spoke to someone at Ministry of Labour and/or your PRO from the new company and did not get an answer? If not, speak to one or both of them.
The previous company needs to cancel the visas of people they have sponsored.


----------



## FrozenTears (Apr 7, 2014)

rsinner said:


> I am assuming you spoke to someone at Ministry of Labour and/or your PRO from the new company and did not get an answer? If not, speak to one or both of them.
> The previous company needs to cancel the visas of people they have sponsored.


no pro in old company, its one man show.
if i ask him to cancel me, then i will be in hell

have seen one phillipino guy got passport after six month (no job six months)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

FrozenTears said:


> no pro in old company, its one man show. if i ask him to cancel me, then i will be in hell have seen one phillipino guy got passport after six month (no job six months)


Contact the Ministry of Labor - this is the only way you will find out what needs to be done.


----------

